# Dexcom G6 cover?



## DaddyT1 (Sep 19, 2022)

The kid is recently diagnosed as T1, he’s been advised it’s fine to get back to football at the weekend. 

He’s a goal keeper and currently wears it on the back of the arm. Would you cover the sensor, add padding or just leave it?


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Sep 19, 2022)

It will probably be fine as it is. If you’re worried about it staying on there are several options. You can get device stickers that are like a strong plaster that go around the sensor and help keep it in place. We use ones from type one style. They’re not easy to get off again so definitely get appeel on your prescription.  Or you can use vet wrap which sticks to itself so it easy to put on and take off so useful for temporary security. I buy vet wrap on eBay.


----------



## DaddyT1 (Sep 19, 2022)

Thebearcametoo said:


> It will probably be fine as it is. If you’re worried about it staying on there are several options. You can get device stickers that are like a strong plaster that go around the sensor and help keep it in place. We use ones from type one style. They’re not easy to get off again so definitely get appeel on your prescription.  Or you can use vet wrap which sticks to itself so it easy to put on and take off so useful for temporary security. I buy vet wrap on eBay.


Ordered a few of the stickers, hopefully should be here in time. 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 22, 2022)

DaddyT1 said:


> Ordered a few of the stickers, hopefully should be here in time.
> 
> Thanks for the advice


I use vet wrap on my arm for rugby, nothing for training but that for matches.

Lots of people use stickers and as football is none contact that should do the job


----------

